

An hour with great company builder - Eric Ries [video] - sathishmanohar
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111091089527727420853/posts/1cHTcQbaagc

======
mark_l_watson
Great video - I watched the whole thing. I also read Reis' book - this
interview covered most of the main points in the book.

